# Pierrot's Deterioration



## FinnieM (Mar 7, 2018)

I really hate to make posts that have obvious answers, I really try my very best to do all the research I can, but I just can't figure out this dilemma. 
I bought this twintail male betta fish on the 16th, he was doing fine for a long time; I had him in my 30G with my albino bristlenose pleco, 6 corys, 4 mystery snails, and 6 shrimp, he was happy, healthy, and not aggressive towards any of his tank mates, though I did see him try to munch on a bladder snail, but I digress. He has recently been clamping his fins, and is very lethargic. I tested the water parameters; ammonia 0ppm, nitrite 0ppm, nitrates 5ppm. I'm pretty sure it's not Velvet, as I've taken pictures with the tank lights off and a flashlight, but there is no iridescent glow on him, but he does have a lot of the symptoms of Velvet.
I've separated him into a 5.5 gallon. I'm doing daily water changes and dosing aquarium salt, his fins aren't as clamped anymore, but he is still just as lethargic. Any information is helpful. Thank you 
Pictures
[April 26th - Healthy Pierrot]
[April 29th - Unhealthy Pierrot] + [pictures (they are bad quality though)]


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Is he eating?


----------



## FinnieM (Mar 7, 2018)

He was eating, I fed him flakes last night and I only saw him eat one.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

your plants look like they are taking a hit as well. Aside from the current maybe a little strong for the betta, I would look at the mineral content in the water. You didn't mention pH, but even with a neutral pH, the water can be deficient in minerals, maybe look at a dose of "Equilibrium", or 'Remin". Salt would help, but not really enough. Look up GH, KH things, especially on this forum, look for a great post by 'Rastapus', not much else to go on. Good luck


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

My guess would be STRESS due to the force of the water pump's flow. In nature, these fish live in relatively still waters. ANY fish species, when stressed to the max, will be susceptible to all sorts of illness and disease.

I would reduce the force of the water flow, if possible, or move him to another CALMER tank by himself to see if there is any improvement in his health.


----------

